# очистка мехов баяна



## Дмитрий (26 Апр 2017)

Всем привет
На баяне от старости меха явно потускнели, и слегка покрылись желтыми пятнами.
Есть ли какой то способ и метод отбелить меха или очистить?


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Апр 2017)

Всё там не очень просто. Мир баяна рассматривает переклейку ткани-
http://forum.mirbajana.com/viewtopic.php?p=2142

Если желтизна и пятна не очень глобальны- можно пробовать Белизну, но аккуратно. Это такая жидкая хлорка из хозмага. Некоторые клиенты соглашаются тряпку не менять, а поиметь радикально чёрный цвет мехов. Это вообще не проблема... 
Лет сто назад гармонисты втирали мел в меха. Потом смахивали излишки щёткой. Но так как смахнуть весь мел невозможно- одевали белые (нарядные типа...) рубашки, чтобы было не так видно... На старинных картинках гармонист зачастую в белой рубашонке)...


----------



## Дмитрий (26 Апр 2017)

Почитаю, спасибо

ДУмаю мел не вариант))


----------



## askurpela (27 Апр 2017)

Из радикального - пергидроль еще


----------



## naudingas (18 Дек 2017)

Дмитрий писал:


> Почитаю, спасибо
> 
> ДУмаю мел не вариант))


----------



## naudingas (18 Дек 2017)

У нас в стройатеиалах продается клейкая белая лента, идеально подходит скрыть пятна.


----------



## vev (18 Дек 2017)

*naudingas*,

и зачем ледерин продают? Зачем фильц с лайкой?... Идем на строительный рынок и покупаем двухсторонний скотч, самоклеящуюся ленту и ПВА для планок...

Пошто насиловать инструменты?


----------

